

Coolest things people made with LEGOs - edw519
http://www.ebaycollectors.com/2010/coolest-things-with-lego/

======
getonit
Wot no James May's lego house?

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1214729/James-May-
si...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1214729/James-May-size-Lego-
house-wants.html) (With much regret at having to link to the ( _spit_ ) Daily
Mail for description and pics).

